# Re-tension roof light screens - how to guide



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

My roof lights have the double blinds. One part flyscreen one part night blind. They were becoming a bit saggy and full of dust and muck that gets blown in.

Hers how I sorted it.

Tools required: a cross head screwdriver and a Stanley knife

Time taken: 45 minutes

Droopy Blind -



1. Remove white caps from surround with Stanley knife. They should pop off quite easily. Put the blade under the corner and gently wiggle it. DO NOT force it, you don't want to mark the cap.



2. Remove the four screws and the cover will come off



3. You will probably want to give the cover a good clean while its off

4. The blinds sit in a channel. It has an end stop which stops it retracting beyond the end of the channel.



5. To remove the blind from the channel pull one side forward slightly which will allow you to take the blind arm out of the channel



6. Gently roll the blind up and down on its spring a few times. This may well 'free up' the mechanism and it might start operating correctly. If it doesn't continue with next steps

7. The roller has a nipple at one end and flat metal plate at the other end. The nipple is only a guide. The flat metal plate is the business end. Its the tensioner.



8. The metal plate is attached to a spring inside. If you release it, it will uncoil the spring. this isn't a huge problem. You can easily wind it back up using your fingers, but you want to try and remove it without uncoiling the spring if you can.

9. The roller tensioner sits in an 'F' shape holder. turn the flat metal plate until it lines up with the slot. Gently push the roller out of its holder while holding the metal plate to keep the tension. You can do this by simply putting your finger over the metal plate. It isn't under huge tension. Its only sliding a blind.



10. Gently wind the metal tensioner until it starts feeling like it has more pressure. You will feel the spring getting tighter. DO NOT over tighten. You can always go back and wind it up a bit more but if you break it, you cant.



12. Give everything a good clean. You will be surprised how filthy it is. This will affect how the roller performs.





13. Put the roller back in its slot nipple end first while keeping your finger on the metal plate to keep the tension in the spring.

14. Spray a small amount of silicone based lubricant in the channel and to the catches. This will help it slide along the channel and cure sticky catches.






15. Put the cover back on.

15. The cover has 4 plastic location points built into the top side of the surround. Carefully position all screws in these holes before fully tightening them.


And that should be it.....





And here's what my bucket of water and cloth looked like after one blind!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now you have done it.!!!!!!
I will have to find more excuses why I'm not doing mine yet. Thanks a bunch.

Ray.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Now you have done it.!!!!!!
> I will have to find more excuses why I'm not doing mine yet. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Ray.


LOL...

Pull your finger out, its nearly summer! >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My roof lights have the double blinds. One part flyscreen one part night blind. They were becoming a bit saggy and full of dust and muck that gets blown in.
> 
> ...


Well that was rubbish, don't you have a video camera then.

.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well that was rubbish, don't you have a video camera then.
> 
> .


My videos will be proper. As you've probably guessed, I don't do half a job. My Dad taught me that 

The videos will need a presenter (me, because I'm so gorgeous to look at!) a sound man, an engineer, a gaffer, a producer, on site catering, and a camerman/woman/person.

But seriously, the videos will be made with the absolute beginner in mind and it will be a two person job (Karen to hold camera and focus in on stuff while I talk and work). They will be slower to arrive than a picture 'how to' but I hope they will be really clear and very straight forward and give people loads of confidence to tackle these sorts of things.

This sort of job can be re-done for video easily. Its only 45 minutes and requires no special tools.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well that was rubbish, don't you have a video camera then.
> 
> .


Just had a word with Karen and we'll be filming this job tomorrow....after she's been to the shops and got my easter egg :grin2:

It should be posted tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

david-david said:


> My videos will be proper. As you've probably guessed, I don't do half a job. My Dad taught me that
> 
> The videos will need a presenter (me, because I'm so gorgeous to look at!) a sound man, an engineer, a gaffer, a producer, on site catering, and a camerman/woman/person.
> 
> ...


That was one of the most useful unsolicited threads I have read on her,e and I wish there were more ,very handy for numbty, newbs, like me,Thanks a lot 10/10 :grin2:


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

daffodil said:


> That was one of the most useful unsolicited threads I have read on her,e and I wish there were more ,very handy for numbty, newbs, like me,Thanks a lot 10/10 :grin2:


Thank you 

MHF has helped me with everything I've done since I bought Cheryl just over a year ago. The videos will hopefully be my payback to the community.

I'm a 'monkey see, monkey do' type person. Show me and I get it. Tell me, and I'll forget it. I'm guessing there's quite a few people like me. That's why I always fill my posts with pictures. They really do speak a thousand words and a (good!) video will speak a million words!

Don't get me wrong, I don't 'hate' dealers. My Hobby dealer is brilliant and I recommend them a lot. Unfortunately, my budget doesn't stretch to new vans and it would be beyond my means to pay labour rates for everything I've done.

There's also something very satisfying knowing you did that job and it does give you so much confidence when you're in the middle of nowhere you can mentally strip your van apart and have a pretty good idea of what's at fault.

There's nothing worse than being sat in the middle of a holiday and the shower stops working and you have absolutely no idea even how the water gets from the tank to the shower head, never mind how to fix it!...and that did happen to me.

I personally feel everyone should know their van inside out. There isn't that many dealers sat on top of a mountain in sunny Scotland and if its a simple fix (or you can effect a repair) then your holiday continues 

The video for this job will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Credit where Credit is due David, I had the intention of doing something like that for my build, but as you know it's a pain to keep stopping and taking pictures, a video cam set up at the back of the van would have been great for me.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Credit where Credit is due David, I had the intention of doing something like that for my build, but as you know it's a pain to keep stopping and taking pictures, a video cam set up at the back of the van would have been great for me.


It's a time consuming affair that's for sure!

A few clicks on my phone is pretty easy. Talking and working and explaining and slowing things right down is going to be a pain. But it'll be worth it.

I tend to crack on at a pace, thinking and trouble shooting and working it out as I go. This is my job (not motorhomes, but property) but the same principles apply - somebody put it in, somebody can take it out.

I've normally spent a good hour just looking at the job and undoing a couple of screws to see what's underneath then gently taking something off and having a quick look and gently feeling my way from there.

The videos will be a bit more slick.

I know what's underneath. I know the next step. I know what the end result will be.

I will try my best to slow everything down and focus in on the things which people may come across that wont be familiar, as if it's the first time I've seen it.

I'm sure some people will think they are 'too simple' but everyone needs to start somewhere and I'm aiming the first videos towards a complete novice with a second hand van.

Some of the more intricate jobs I've done may be more suited for those people who have a bit more knowledge but I'll always try to wind it right back for a beginner and take the step by step.

I just hope one or two people get some benefit out of these videos.

Dave.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Will have to have a go at that sometime. I also need to work out how to renew the mesh on one as it has a split in it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> Will have to have a go at that sometime. I also need to work out how to renew the mesh on one as it has a split in it.


Once you get into it, replacing is fairly easy, getting the mesh with the sewn edge might not be to bad, leisureshopdirect has some in.

If it's only the edge where the plastic wire slides through, you might be able to, slightly shorten the fly screen and re-sew it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine only has the blind that comes across. Can't see any mesh.
But the receiver on one is missing and short of replacing the whole vent I can't see anywhere I can buy another clip.

Ray.


----------

